# Stahls’ Heat Printing Tip of the Month



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

For best results when heat applying designs on a carrier sheet, first let the design cool according to directions. Next, make sure to peel the carrier diagonally from one corner to another in a fluid motion.


----------

